# 2006 FT & HT CORRECTIONS HERE!



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

*2006 Ft & Ht Corrections Here!*

If you have any corrections to the FT or HT schedule, please post them here!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Jackson Hole Retriever Club has CANCELLED their July Field Trial.

Treasure State Retriever Club has changed their August 26-27 Qualifying Derby event to an OPEN/DERBY.

Treasure State Retriever Club has ADDED a Hunt test. The dates are August 5,6 at Twin Bridges Montana. The June hunt test will be a single jr, sr, mr instead of the double jr, sr we had last year.

Kris


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Tacoma Retriever Club has cancelled trial in March and applied for dates in May. Will have to get back with actual May date when I have it.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

What date did you apply for? If you are conficting with the IRC trial May 5-7th then we might want to move some judges!

Thanks,
Laura


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

we are looking at may 12th or may 26th, no conflict for irc....however i wont be there. gotta judge in nebraska.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry you're going to miss our trial Kim. Maybe I'll see you at McCall. Pet the boys for me.

Laura


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

you cant be any sorrier than i am!
irc is one of my most favorite trials, spring and fall and you can bet your boots i will there in the fall.
i am helping a friend out though and accepted a judging assignment at the last minute. 
but worse yet, i have 3 NICE dogs this spring so it makes it even harder to miss your trial !


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Cape Fear RC Spring Trial will be 24-26 Mar2006.


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

*Central Ark. Ret.Club*

No spring hunt test, this year.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

The RFTN Schedule Cards for HTs says --

1. That Fox Valley RC (WI) is holding HTs on 5/13-14, 7/8-9, and 7/15-16.

2. That Wisconsin Am FTC (WI) is holding HTs on 5/27-28, 7/29-30, and 9/23-24.

-- Are all these correct?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

Fox Valley Retriever Club hunt test dates are 5/13-14 and 7/15-16.


----------



## Targander (Jul 6, 2004)

Kevin,

I have the schedule from Wis Am and here are the dates:

HT's: May 27-28th, July 29-30th.

FT's: April 28-30th, Sept. 15-17th

**Note** Sept. 22-24th is Watopa's DQ**

Hope this helps


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks folks.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

ORTC-Sauvie Island (Portland OR)

July 15/16


----------



## WisWoody (Jan 16, 2003)

Also our club is trying to get approval from the American Kennel Club to hold a FT in July(North central Wisconsin),we are a young club but are getting lots of help from other clubs in the area,we have the land,the judges lined up,the help,just need AKC to approve us right now..


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

*WI--Blackhawk Retriever Club, Inc. JH/SH Hunt Test May 6 &am*

Blackhawk is adding an AKC Member Hunt Test.

Location: Black Oak, WI--north of LaCrosse (Please note this is a DIFFERENT location than other events at Fox Hollow near Mondovi, WI)

What: Double Junior/Senior (no Master)

Date: May 6 & 7--Sat and Sun (NOT the weekend of May 13 & 14 as noted on the FTN card)

Entries: Entry Express. I will release the premium as soon as the AKC approves our event.


----------



## jchesi (Nov 27, 2005)

*Long Island Field Trial Club may trial*

The Long Island Field trial Club will be holding its may trial 5/19 -5/21 at winslow farms & blue spring kennels .we are using www.entryexpress.com to all participants please try to use the Howard johnsons in blackwood. 15 min from grounds (865) 228-4040 call for a spetial rate.  NOTICE the Ramada in is no longer Dog friendly they do not want dogs on the property.


----------



## David Baty (Nov 1, 2003)

*CSRA*

The CSRA RC will be holding a "Limited" all-age stake rather than an "Open" at its March 9-11, 2007 spring trial. The change will be made on EE. Sorry if this causes any convenience.


----------

